# Red dot turkey sights



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 20, 2019)

I guess that I am old school on just about everything. With that said, I have read enough GON reviews on the red dots to get my attention. I am setting up a new gun and am interested in a sight for around $100. Preferably less. I have looked online and these things are priced all over the place. $250 for a turkey sight just ain't in my future. What is out there that you recommend?


----------



## fountain (Jan 20, 2019)

There are lots out there that are just like you and believe anything more than a bead isnt necessary.   At times, there isnt.  In modern turkey hunting, there is.  
Many times you will find that your shotgun doesn't actually shoot straight.  Changing chokes or shells can change your point of impact.  With a tight shooting turkey gun, you will need your gun shooting straight.  Today's technology has brought turkey loads further than ever thought.  They will shoot tighter by nature and most will require a red dot of sorts.  This is where the search begins...

There are tons of types and brands or red dots as you are aware of by now I'm sure.  The Burris fast fire is a good one.  Theres several knock off types out there now on ebay, but I'm not sure of lifespan on those.  
Many years ago when I saw I needed an adjustable sight, I bought a bushnell red dot.  It's more of a tube type scope.  Its held up well to an 835 shooting many, many nitro shells and hevi 7s.  If it can take that abuse, it should be good for most anything.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2019)

I would just go with a truglo 30 mm. They are basic, hold zero, have adjustable brightness, easy battery access, and are plenty clear. They come in black, camo or whatever. I like them as good as the Burris for actual snood blasting turkey killing. Good luck.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 20, 2019)

I got a red dot scope along with a B-square saddle to mount the scope on for my 870.  Ended up with $90 invested.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 20, 2019)

I went and looked at them today. I am a little slow to the party sometimes. I liked a Vortex that I looked at but would like a larger field of view. What do you guys have that you like.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 20, 2019)

Aimpoint


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2019)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I went and looked at them today. I am a little slow to the party sometimes. I liked a Vortex that I looked at but would like a larger field of view. What do you guys have that you like.



If it’s 1x (and it needs to be), don’t worry much about the FOV. Just leave both eyes open, place dot on noggin, bang.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 23, 2019)

A little more in price, but the Sig Sauer Romeo 5 is what I just put on my new 20ga. I have been using red dots for years, in my career as well as hobbies. One thing that put the Romeo above the rest is once you turn it on, after 2 minutes of inactivity, it shuts down, but turns back on at slightest movement. Much longer battery life. Easy access to battery compartment too


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Jan 24, 2019)

I bought a bushnell on amazon for like 40.00 just to see if I liked it.  Thing is pretty sweet and holds zero on my ar-15.  If you're trying one out for kicks I'd try that one.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I went and looked at them today. I am a little slow to the party sometimes. I liked a Vortex that I looked at but would like a larger field of view. What do you guys have that you like.


You shoot red dots with both eyes open. Field of view is not an issue. With both eyes open you get full peripheral, and your brain superimposes the dot into the center of your view. I would rather have a small “fov” red dot with a thin frame than a larger window and a thick frame. All the bulk around the glass disturbs my image more than fov.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 24, 2019)

I've been to the big box stores and looked at the varieties available. Have asked about mounting on a shotgun and got no answers. I'll figure it out. Looks like I'll have to get my gun drilled and tapped and mount a picatinny rail. I am going to go with a Burris FF type of site. I guess that I busted my budget. I assume they all mount the same.


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I've been to the big box stores and looked at the varieties available. Have asked about mounting on a shotgun and got no answers. I'll figure it out. Looks like I'll have to get my gun drilled and tapped and mount a picatinny rail. I am going to go with a Burris FF type of site. I guess that I busted my budget. I assume they all mount the same.



Yes, all pretty much mount the same, some may require an adapter.


----------



## fountain (Jan 26, 2019)

Hooty, I just bought a bushnell trs-25 for a 410.  It seems like a really nice little red dot.  It has good reviews from everywhere I looked.  I believe it will be a tough and reliable little scope.  They are around $50 on Amazon.   I believe one would work well for you


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I've been to the big box stores and looked at the varieties available. Have asked about mounting on a shotgun and got no answers. I'll figure it out. Looks like I'll have to get my gun drilled and tapped and mount a picatinny rail. I am going to go with a Burris FF type of site. I guess that I busted my budget. I assume they all mount the same.


The company B Square makes many pic rail systems that require no drilling and tapping. The mount to the existing roll pin holes in the receiver. See if they have something that fits your model shotgun.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 26, 2019)

fountain said:


> Hooty, I just bought a bushnell trs-25 for a 410.  It seems like a really nice little red dot.  It has good reviews from everywhere I looked.  I believe it will be a tough and reliable little scope.  They are around $50 on Amazon.   I believe one would work well for you


I shoot a try-25 on my 12g mossberg, I also have a Truglo on a Winchester 1300. They both hold up to recoil well. I will say you must stay on top of changing light conditions. At first light you really want your brightness very low. If the dot is too bright it will flare like **** in low light. As the morning drags out and the sun gets bright you have to keep bumping the brightness up. Almost got busted by a turkey that came in quiet last year bumping my dot brightness up. This makes the fiber optic red dots like Trijicon reflex or Meprolight look better and better to me, as they operate off of ambient light. The brighter the sun, the brighter the dot.  There are a few auto adjusting models that do the same thing on battery power too.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 26, 2019)

As of last season I became an optics (red dot ) convert. Not only because we aim at turkeys as opposed to just pointing, but because you can adjust  for any load.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 26, 2019)

chrislibby88 said:


> I shoot a try-25 on my 12g mossberg, I also have a Truglo on a Winchester 1300. They both hold up to recoil well. I will say you must stay on top of changing light conditions. At first light you really want your brightness very low. If the dot is too bright it will flare like **** in low light. As the morning drags out and the sun gets bright you have to keep bumping the brightness up. Almost got busted by a turkey that came in quiet last year bumping my dot brightness up. This makes the fiber optic red dots like Trijicon reflex or Meprolight look better and better to me, as they operate off of ambient light. The brighter the sun, the brighter the dot.  There are a few auto adjusting models that do the same thing on battery power too.




I also have a Win. 1300 dedicated turkey gun but my shoulder can no longer stand the abuse. I may put a tube type sight on it. My goal with this new Browning is to build a turkey thumper that can also be used for other things. I feel like the Burris FF style will allow that. I have gotten pretty interested in these red dots and am ready to buy one. As I stated above, you are not going to get much information from the big box stores. You get more right here. I e-mailed Optics planet two days ago with two questions. They haven't responded. They have a 10% off sale that ends today.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 26, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> As of last season I became an optics (red dot ) convert. Not only because we aim at turkeys as opposed to just pointing, but because you can adjust  for any load.




I can no longer point a shotgun as I always have. I lost vision in my right eye several years ago and it has destroyed my ability to point and shoot moving game. That, or I haven't learned to. Either way, I feel like an open red dot could dial me back in.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 26, 2019)

If you go with the Burris fast fire or other similar site, there are some really nice, very low profile mounts that you can use instead of a rail where the red dot is basically sitting flush with the barrel.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 26, 2019)

Sixes said:


> If you go with the Burris fast fire or other similar site, there are some really nice, very low profile mounts that you can use instead of a rail where the red dot is basically sitting flush with the barrel.



Well help me out then. That is kind of info I'm looking for. What do you know of?


----------



## Sixes (Jan 26, 2019)

Some guys use a Weaver 93a or marlin 336 base so that the red dot is barely off the barrel.

Sumtoy customs has a base for the Burris and everything I have read has been positive, though I haven't tried the base from them but I do use their choke.

My Benelli was already drilled and tapped, so the weaver base was a direct fit.

If you are going to have to have it drilled and tapped, you should consider contacting Sumtoy and I'm sure they will tell you the best fit and setup for whatever gun you have


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 26, 2019)

I contacted a gun smith a few minutes ago. He has everything I need. Sight, mount etc... Problem solved. One stop shopping.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 26, 2019)

Very good! 


Hooty Hoot said:


> I contacted a gun smith a few minutes ago. He has everything I need. Sight, mount etc... Problem solved. One stop shopping.



Very good! You won't be sorry. Pattern the turkey load of your choice and adjust your dot to center your pattern to your point of aim. No more "Kentucky windage ". It's a real confidence booster to know that the center of your pattern is going to be where that red dot is.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 28, 2019)

Love the FF3 on my 1300, got it mounted with a 336 mount
I have another FF3 and mount to put on a stoeger for my wife’s turkey gun


----------



## BAILS _DEEP (Jan 29, 2019)

Burris makes their own it’s called a speedball mount, if memory serves me.


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 2, 2019)

GADAWGS said:


> A little more in price, but the Sig Sauer Romeo 5 is what I just put on my new 20ga. I have been using red dots for years, in my career as well as hobbies. One thing that put the Romeo above the rest is once you turn it on, after 2 minutes of inactivity, it shuts down, but turns back on at slightest movement. Much longer battery life. Easy access to battery compartment too


I just ordered me one from PSA today Lee. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 4, 2019)

Greg Tench said:


> I just ordered me one from PSA today Lee. Thanks for the advice.




Thats where I got mine, be sure to check the box for the short mount. Mine was missing and when I contacted PSA, they told me I needed to contact Sig. I did so, no worries on that, but Sig was saying that for some reason, no sight sent to PSA seemed to have had that low mount. Sig made it right


----------



## brobi9 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I contacted a gun smith a few minutes ago. He has everything I need. Sight, mount etc... Problem solved. One stop shopping.


What gunsmith did you choose?


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 10, 2019)

brobi9 said:


> What gunsmith did you choose?



There is a gunsmith in Woodland Ga. He has a good reputation and is very near my hunting property. I am taking my gun to him on Friday.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 11, 2019)

Beagler282 said:


> I got a red dot scope along with a B-square saddle to mount the scope on for my 870.  Ended up with $90 invested.


I have a similar setup (have killed a fair amount of birds on my 20 gauge 870 using TSS over the past few years using my B-Square/red dot setup. Have just installed same setup on a 28 gauge 870 that I'll use with hand loaded TSS this season.

B-square mount is about $40 (and is easy to mount and solid as a rock). Literally took me 5 minutes to mount the B-Square. I use a Millet SP-1 red dot that costs roughly $60.

Here it is on the 28:


----------



## Preacher56 (Feb 11, 2019)

Here’s a FF3 with a Sumtoy mount I also use a Warbird protector


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 11, 2019)

Bubba_1122 said:


> I have a similar setup (have killed a fair amount of birds on my 20 gauge 870 using TSS over the past few years using my B-Square/red dot setup. Have just installed same setup on a 28 gauge 870 that I'll use with hand loaded TSS this season.
> 
> B-square mount is about $40 (and is easy to mount and solid as a rock). Literally took me 5 minutes to mount the B-Square. I use a Millet SP-1 red dot that costs roughly $60.
> 
> Here it is on the 28:



Yeah that's the one I have


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 11, 2019)

Preacher56 said:


> Here’s a FF3 with a Sumtoy mount I also use a Warbird protectorView attachment 958759View attachment 958760


Since I must have mine drilled and tapped, I think that I will have mine mounted a little bit forward from this location. Is there any reason not to?


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Since I must have mine drilled and tapped, I think that I will have mine mounted a little bit forward from this location. Is there any reason not to?



I would consider having a rail mounted, then you could move the sight around to your preference.  

http://www.egwguns.com/index.php?p=egw_catalog&cid=147


----------



## GADawg08 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Since I must have mine drilled and tapped, I think that I will have mine mounted a little bit forward from this location. Is there any reason not to?



just had my 870 drilled and tapped to put a FF2 on and went with the weaver style picatinny base....I was going to get it cut in half but I figured if I ever wanted to put another style of scope or red dot on it I would need more room with the longer base


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 11, 2019)

The mount on Preacher56's shotgun will get you the best cheek to stock position and keeps the sight closer to alignment with the bore, but it is less flexible in positioning of the mount.

Pick you preference.


----------



## combatcomm (Feb 18, 2019)

Great info!


----------



## tr21 (Feb 19, 2019)

check this one out. I got one for $50    https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sightmark-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Stroker (Feb 20, 2019)

Got the B-Square saddle mount and a Redhead 30 mm red dot on my 870 for more than 8 years with no problems, except forgetting to turn it off, for days. I just keep spare batteries in my vest. Probably got about $100 in the whole set up.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stroker said:


> ...except forgetting to turn it off, for days. I just keep spare batteries in my vest.


I do that pretty regular as well.  Same thing - I just keep extra 2032 batteries in my bag just in case (I do the same thing with my sight light on my bow during deer season- my old age and senility is rough) .


----------



## fowlmeat08 (Feb 21, 2019)

I bought a Vortex Venom red dot yesterday and ordered a Sumtoy mount and a Warbird protector for the Vortex. I liked the Vortex for the price point and also has auto shut off after 14 hours and the red dot has 10 levels of adjustment for brightness. They also have a great warranty and customer service. Can't wait to get it set up on the 835 when I get it back from being dipped and cerakoted.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 21, 2019)

I got a .410 at Sumtoy I’m goin with a drill an tap low profile base. I tracked down a vx turkey scope but wanna shave weight on the .410 so goin low profile. If I get a bigger frame I’ll mount the scope on that. I have a FF2 I’ll be running on the new rig.


----------

